# Problème de connexion avec Game Center



## gamer51 (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé Mountain Lion le jour de sa sortie, tout s'est très bien déroulé. Depuis tout fonctionne correctement sauf Game Center qui inlassablement n'arrive pas à se connecter au serveur (voir capture d'écran). 
Je suis sur un MBA Mi-2011.
Est-ce que d'autres ont ce problème et si oui est-ce que vous savez comment le corriger ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## sebdeblp (28 Juillet 2012)

J'ai le même soucis, même après avoir désactivé little snitch au cas ou, et ce sur mes 2 macs. 
Il ne semble pas chercher à se connecter via le net.


----------



## Guiam (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir même problème pour ma part...


----------



## snark (31 Juillet 2012)

Idem pour moi! Même message que gamer51.


----------



## vocinglero (1 Août 2012)

Salut,

Si vous avez modifié votre fichier /etc/hosts, il semblerait que le problème vienne de là. Il suffit de : 

Faire un backup de votre fichier /etc/hosts
Renommer /etc/hosts~orig en /etc/hosts
Se connecter à Game Center
Remettre votre fichier /etc/hosts comme avant

Cette solution est un peu bizarre, il n'y a pas de raison que les éléments ajoutés dans votre fichier hosts entrent en conflit avec Game Center, mais en tout cas ça a marché pour moi


----------



## Guiam (2 Août 2012)

Désole vocinglero mais peut tu détailler un peu plus la procédure?


----------



## Dthibault (3 Août 2012)

En gros, il veut dire que pour les personnes ayant le plus souvent jailbreaké leur téléphone ou installé une version illégal d'Adobe CS5 ou CS6, il faut remettre en place son fichier hosts qui se trouve dans le dossier /etc. Donc /etc/hosts


----------



## sebdeblp (3 Août 2012)

Bien vu, c'était effectivement en rapport avec les lignes du fichier hosts relatives à Adobe...

Il suffit donc de supprimer les dites lignes. Ce serait interessant de savoir quelle est la ligne responsable de tout ça par contre ;-)


----------

